# Fluval Canister Filter 306 or 406?



## Toddsnake (Mar 26, 2019)

Looking to buy a filter system for my Marineland 60 gallon tank I just purchased from Petsmart. Any opinions on the Fluval brand? The Fluval 306 is rated up to 70 gallons tanks with 303 Gph filtration. The 406 is rated up to 100 gallons tanks with 383 Gph filtration. Would it be better to pay the extra $30 dollars to get the higher Gph filtration? Any other canister filters I should consider?

Thanks for any info!

Todd


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

The Fluval is a good filter; of the two I would go with the 406. It should be fine as long as you don't over load the tank too much. I have one Fluval, a 206 on a 40 gallon breeder and it works good, but there are only two fish in the tank.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Get the smaller one and supplement with a HOB, or just use two 306's.


----------



## Toddsnake (Mar 26, 2019)

Went to buy the Fluval 406 at Petsmart today, they sell them for $199.00. They had just put the Fluval FX4 on sale for $199.00 also! It does 700 Gph! Probably overkill for a 60 gallon tank, but I bought it anyway. Got it home and quickly discovered it was way to big to fit inside the stand that came with the Marineland 60 gallon setup!  Stand has about 10.5 inches from back of doors to the back support of the stand. FX4 is 15.5 inches in diameter! No way to close the door! Looking at the dimensions on the 406, I'm worried will it even fit!! Problem with it will be the height. Says it's 20 inches tall, and my stand has 23 inches inside. If the hoses have to attach straight up from the top of the 406 it may not have room to attach the hoses. Can't really tell if the inlet and outlet ports can rotate downward or are fixed in the straight up position. Anyone know if they can rotate downward? :? 
What a frustrating day!  Where's the EASY Button!!!! 
Todd


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Fluval is about to release the 7 series. I'll bet there's going to be some great deals on the old 6's.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

I fit my Fluval FX4 in my 55g stand by rotating it so the legs fit and it sticks out the back of my stand maybe 2".


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

You won't be disappointed with the filtration of the FX4 Todd. If you get any rattle or vibration sound from where it sits in your stand, cut a piece of the no slip cabinet stuff that comes in a roll at the dollar store and slip it under it. Your sound will be significantly quieter. They only come with cheap little round pads the size of a pea stuck to the bottom and they come off easy when dragging it in and out for cleaning or setup.


----------



## Toddsnake (Mar 26, 2019)

Another day of frustration! There was no way the FX4 was going to fit without cutting out the back support panel of the stand and also moving the tank stand another 3" out from the wall! Returned it to Petsmart today. They let me unbox a 406 and try to put it in the same stand I have that they have on display. Hoses smashed against the top of the interior compartment of the stand and would have to immediately turn downward for around 4" to then exit the back of the stand and then head upwards. My only option would be to cut a hole in the base of the stand big enough to let the 406 go through and actually sit on the floor the stand is actually sitting on. That would let the 406 drop down 6", which should work. Not sure how the hole in the floor would affect the strength of the stand...? I have seen other stands that have no floor in them at all..when you open the doors you just see the actual floor....
Any thoughts....???
Todd :x :? :-?


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Wow, tough luck. You could always put the canister outside the stand. Build an end table/cabinet or something to hide it. But the open floor shouldn't hurt anything if it's braced good. I'm not sure how the cabinet is built? Pics?


----------



## Toddsnake (Mar 26, 2019)

Bought the 406 today. Used a jigsaw and cut a 6.5" x 8.5" hole in the floor of the stand. Didn't seem to weaken the stand any and allowed the 406 to sit almost 7" lower! I'm back on track now!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Excellent! Glad you're back in the groove! Now get that thing running and cycled up.


----------

